# Cartoon Fursuit Ideas! I need some!!



## IsabellaPrice (May 18, 2009)

I'm trying to get some ideas of what to make myself, fursuit-wise, for Halloween. The backup plan is my werewolf character, Hex. The backup-backup plan is Brak from Space Ghost. xD

So, throw out some cartoon characters you'd like to see as a fursuit! Can be anything, Warner Bros, Hanna Barbera, Chuck E. Cheese, Disney, Don Bluth, etc. Give me ideas!


----------



## Kittiara (May 19, 2009)

Katz from Courage the Cowardly Dog.


----------



## Shino (May 19, 2009)

Dagwood from Angry Beavers.
Why? Just because.


----------



## Human (May 19, 2009)

Ooklah the Mok from Thundarr the Barbarian.


----------



## Mangasama (May 19, 2009)

Hey, my vote's for the lion from MADAGASCAR, Alex, is it (brain freeze)?


----------



## Corto (May 19, 2009)

T-Bone. He's awesome.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 20, 2009)

Alright, after some extensive research, I've compiled a list of the possible characters I'd like to make for Halloween this year. I'd like to see everyone's input on which one you think would be the most epic. :3

Alf 

Bobby Zimmeruski

Bonkers

Diddy Kong

Harlequin Demon

Hit Cat (the left one)

Hong Kong Phooey

Itchy Itchiford

Max Goof (with interchangeable Powerline hair? 8D)

Nuka

Rafiki

Roger Rabbit

Snagglepuss

Snarf

Panic

What do you think?

I think my favorites so far are Alf and Panic.


----------



## Lyrihl (May 20, 2009)

Harlequin, Nuka, or Panic.

but I like Panic the most.


----------



## Sulfide (May 20, 2009)

A giant dragon that farts fire and eats helicopters is great.
Not...

Go with Brak, Brak is the shit.


----------



## FiliaFlammae (May 21, 2009)

It's a tie between Diddy Kong and Roger Rabbit for me.


----------

